# MV Miranda Guinness



## walkingman (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi,
I am looking for photos of the above vessel especially deck views as I am building a model at present. I have looked on the Internet but have only found 4 photos none showing the deck layout.
Any information on this vessel would be appreciated


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi walkingman.either marine modelling international or model boats mag covered the Miranda Guinness in a special plans and build feature some years ago. if you were to get in touch with the editor of both those mags they might be able to help with copy.neil.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Go to gallery & enter her name. I posted a pic of her passing Cammel Laird's, Birkenhead in 1982


----------



## walkingman (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for info will try these sources.
Ian


----------



## Charles compass (Sep 6, 2005)

Guiness Publicity Dept JAMES GATE DUBLIN HAVE A CONSIDERABLE NO/OF
PHOTOS OF THESE VESSELS

CHARLES COMPASS


----------



## David Hathaway (Jul 27, 2007)

*Also looking for information on Miranda Guinness*

I too am researching this ship with a view to make a model of her. I have tried the Model Boats and Marine Modelling editors for info on the article but have drawn a blank so far. 

Walkingman - did you get anywhere when you tried to investigate these magazines? Send me a note offline and I will let you know what resources I have found so far.

nhp651 - are you sure it was one of these two publications?

Any other pointers to magazine articles or online sources appreciated. 

I know there is a big model of her (probably the builder's model) in the Guinness exhibition centre in Dublin - I just have not had an excuse to go there yet.

Thanks

David Hathaway


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Go to the gallery and search on Miranda Guiness there are two pics of her.


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

Have you tried the "Guinness Experience" in Dublin, they have, or had, a section dedicated to the vessels with several builders models. Even if you are unsuccessful it is a good day out, they even throw in a sample of the cargo for you to conduct more detailed research with!


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

Something about this ship sticks in the back of my mind. Did she have a collision or mishap on her maiden voyage? I can remember being in Avonmouth and she limped in albeit many years ago!

Dave


----------



## What the Fug (Aug 22, 2007)

She hit a bridge about 1986 in Dublin


----------



## David Hathaway (Jul 27, 2007)

I have now visited the Guinness Storehouse in Dublin and am now the proud owner of over 80 pictures of the (excellent) builders model of the Miranda Guinness.

If anyone wants a CD of the pictures, drop me a pm or email - I just ask for an SAE to cover the postage costs.

David


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

David Hathaway said:


> .... I just have not had an excuse to go there yet ......


I can think of at least one - how about the need to sample the brew to measure it's enduring quality ?

Seriously, how about the builder's records, are they kept in Bristol somewhere ?


----------



## lgrania02 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Miranda Guiness*

Reference builders of model 'Miranda Guiness's'. I have a series of photographs which I took on board the Miranda Guiness when she arrived at the scrap berth in Garston. I should be happy to have them copied if they are of any use to model builders.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Miranda Guinness*

Igrania02, Firstly welcome to the Site and I hope you enjoy your time with us. Secondly I have taken the liberty of editing the title to refect her name and also merged your thread with the *Miranda Guinness* thread. (Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Igrania and a warm welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## keith84 (Dec 31, 2008)

lgrania02 said:


> Reference builders of model 'Miranda Guiness's'. I have a series of photographs which I took on board the Miranda Guiness when she arrived at the scrap berth in Garston. I should be happy to have them copied if they are of any use to model builders.




scrap? isnt she still in use as a wine ship or something along those lines?


----------



## boat captain (Jul 7, 2009)

*Miranda Guinness*

Hi Walkingman

Have you got lines plans for her I have only been able to track down general arrangements for her. Iwould love to find them.

Joe


----------



## john baxter (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi,My name is John and I am very interested in the photos of the Miranda Guinness as I have had a hull from many years ago but no plans or detail of colours etc.I worked for Guinness Exports in Liverpool in the 70s when the stout (and larger) was shipped over in 14 barrel tanks for bottling and then shipped all over the world.The Miranda Guinness was used to take the stout to a new bottling plant in Runcorn ,closing the two plants in Liverpool down and many happy memories.This is the first time I have seen this site,it looks great I found it via the web whilse looking for information on the Guinness boats. I hope you can help JOHN


----------



## Scousegit (Aug 18, 2005)

The Miranda was broken up well over 20 years ago. I think she was also the last ship to be built by Charles Hill & Sons at Bristol, so, if you want any drawings, start with Bristol Museum to see if they have their drawings or if they can point you in the direction of where they might be. You might also want to cantact Liverpool Maritime Museum as they thay have a fair number of drawings.

Model Boats did do an extended article on the ship 25-30 years ago and a GRP hull was available for many years, might even be so if you can find who made it.

Scouse.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 26, 2008)

A moulded glass-fibre model hull is listed at the following: http://www.modelsbydesign.co.uk/model_boats.aspx
There is no price given but I think the company acquired the original master and they may well do a hull if you ask.

Chris


----------



## dondoncarp (Feb 26, 2006)

just dug out a few pics of the model of her,ile post them.regards martin


----------



## A.J.McMahon (Oct 21, 2007)

*This is not quite what you were seeking, it may however be of interest.There is a photo of the Miranda Guinness on launch day 1976. Go to www.lifestoriesandmemories.co.uk Then on the story page type in John Cox. It will at least give an insight to the shipping of those halcyon days. There are some good shots of some well known bygone shipping companies*


----------



## Capt_Christo (Oct 7, 2009)

*Miranda Guiness photos*



David Hathaway said:


> I have now visited the Guinness Storehouse in Dublin and am now the proud owner of over 80 pictures of the (excellent) builders model of the Miranda Guinness.
> 
> If anyone wants a CD of the pictures, drop me a pm or email - I just ask for an SAE to cover the postage costs.
> 
> David


Hi David,

I woul dearly love a copy of any pictures of this ship, I have a hull and very basic plans that have been sitting on the shelf for some time. I am happy to cover any costs.

thanks and regards


----------

